# Will Toyota or Dodge 6 lug wheels fit on Frontiers?



## tvdave (Sep 12, 2004)

Just wondering if 6 lug Toyota or Dodge (Dakota/Durango) wheels will fit on an 04' Frontier.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If they're 6 on 5.5 lug pattern with close enough backspacing, then yes.


----------



## tvdave (Sep 12, 2004)

I've got a buddy with an 02 Durango that has 15x8 rims on it. I'll have to check what the lug pattern is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wh22366 (Apr 14, 2004)

The Durango pattern is too small, but many of the Japanese truck wheels have the same 6 x 5.5" pattern as your Nissan. 88pathoffroad is right -- you need to look for compatible backspacing. I'm running a set of '94 Toyota Tacoma 15" x 7"alloys (4.5" backspacing) on my 94 P and the handling, clearance is ideal. Another consideration is center caps. Each non-stock wheel you try will have its own unique center cap and some may not clear the front hubs on your rig.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

As an add-on, Chevy 6-lug wheels have smaller center holes and don't clear Nissan hubs in the front, just so you know.


----------



## disappointedtitan (Mar 7, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> As an add-on, Chevy 6-lug wheels have smaller center holes and don't clear Nissan hubs in the front, just so you know.


OK, hears a little fact for you guys, the recent dakotas and durangos up to 04 are a 6 lug on a 4.5 inch hub and so is the 05 frontier, Yes they are the same. I have a set of the dakota rt style rims that when i checked for fit on the rear they fit perfect. My only problem is the brake components on the front are much larger than the rear. Im now searching for some wheel spacers to make them work......so to the question if the the frontier dakota wheels will fit, i think it may depend on the wheel, the bolt pattern is the same but, may need like mine a little more space for clearance


----------



## disappointedtitan (Mar 7, 2004)

disappointedtitan said:


> OK, hears a little fact for you guys, the recent dakotas and durangos up to 04 are a 6 lug on a 4.5 inch hub and so is the 05 frontier, Yes they are the same. I have a set of the dakota rt style rims that when i checked for fit on the rear they fit perfect. My only problem is the brake components on the front are much larger than the rear. Im now searching for some wheel spacers to make them work......so to the question if the the frontier dakota wheels will fit, i think it may depend on the wheel, the bolt pattern is the same but, may need like mine a little more space for clearance


i just reread the original question, i though he was asking about the 05 frontier, sorry, a little helpful info anyways


----------



## tvdave (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info. I was also thinking about a set of used 16" Tacoma or 4Runner rims.


----------

